# Lohnt sich ein Erdungsband



## Gast12307 (21. September 2010)

Hi PCGHX Community,
ich hab mal ne Frage, nämlich lohnt sich ein Erdungband und wenn ja, wo soll ich es anschliessen, da alle Heizungen bei uns lackiert sind und meine Eltern das bestimmt nicht toll finden, wenn ich die Heizungen ankratze.

Euer bel_gen_14


----------



## AdeE (21. September 2010)

Tag,

ich hab noch nie eins benutzt und bei mir ist noch nie was passiert.
Ob du dir dennoch eins kaufen möchtest ist deine Entscheidung.


----------



## Gast12307 (21. September 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort AdeE, unter eine Minute, dafür gibt es nen Keks, warte mal auf weiter Meinungen.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (21. September 2010)

Ich habe mich bis jetzt immer an Heizkörper Geerdet, hat immer geholfen.


----------



## Gast12307 (21. September 2010)

was soll ich machen, wenn der lackiert ist?
Auch für dich gibt es nen Keks für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Psytis (21. September 2010)

hab auch noch noch nie eins verwendet und hab noch nix zerstört


----------



## taks (21. September 2010)

Eigentlich sollte es reichen wenn du ein Stück blankes Metall an deinem Gehäuse berührst ( Netzstecker muss natürlich noch im NT sein und NT im Gehäuse montiert  )
Aber Garantie geb ich natürlich keine, obwohl es bei mir in den letzten ~12 Jahren funktioniert hat.
Und ein anderes Teil wo du dich erden könntest fällt mir grad auch ned ein.
Du solltest aber darauf achten, dass du keine syntetische Kleidung trägst da die sich gerne auflädt.


Edit: 600er Post


----------



## püschi (21. September 2010)

Psytis schrieb:


> hab auch noch noch nie eins verwendet und hab noch nix zerstört



dito!

Kannst bei dem Thema ja glatt eine Umfrage machen


----------



## Psytis (21. September 2010)

da gibts aber "Profi" equipment
ESD EPA-HANDGELENK-ERDUNGSBAND, R 4,7 MOhm - • Druckknopf-Ringfeder Ø 10 mm  (Steckerkomponente) • 100 %iger Personenschutz durch einge-  bauten Schutzwiderstand 4,7 MOhm/0,4 W  Merkmal: Druckknopf mit grünem Punkt• Allergiegeprüft, nickelfrei• dehn- fürs handgelenk und dazu das passende Kabel ESD EPA-ERDUNG-SCHUTZKONTAKTSTECKER S/Druckknopf - • Winkelsteckergehäuse: bruchfest  mit seitlicher Knickschutztülle  Kennzeichnung:  ESD/EPA-Symbol Hand schwarz/gelb  Farbe: Lichtgrau RAL 7035• Steckerstifte aus Kunststoff:  Isolierend, mit hoher S


----------



## zøtac (21. September 2010)

Ich Erde mich immer an diesen Klammern in der Steckdose, also da wo kein Strom drauf ist^^


----------



## Herbboy (21. September 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> Ich Erde mich immer an diesen Klammern in der Steckdose, also da wo kein Strom drauf ist^^


 
naja, wenn Du selber schon ne Ladung hast oder die Luftfeuchtigkeit hoch ist, könntest Du trotzdem über die Luft eine gewischt bekommen...  

Lieber an nen Wasserhahn packen, die sind ja idR auch nicht lackiert.



Wegen des Bandes: für privat an sich unnötig, aber wenn halt professionelle Unternehmen ihre Mitarbeiter 6-10 Std am Tag mit Bauteilen hantieren lassen, dann lohnt sich das rein kostenmäßig halt schon dann, wenn nur in einem von 100 Fällen mal ein Bauteil kaputtgeht. Denn ein kaputter Chip hat ja dann wiederum zur Folge, dass der vlt. unbemerkt weiter eingebaut wird, und dann kommt das fertige Gerät, zB Handy oder Grafikkarte oder so, als Reklamation zurück, und allein das ist schon von der Verwaltung her teurer als so ein blödes kleines Metallband


----------



## philippe27 (22. September 2010)

Also bei mir Zuhause ist der Boden mit normalem Teppich ausgekleidet und dort baue ich immer meine PCs zusammen. Ein Problem damit hatte ich bisher noch keine.


----------



## Pat82rick (22. September 2010)

Ich habe noch nie gehört das jemand beim Erden an der Heizung den Lack zerkratzt hat!!!! Es reicht doch wenn du deine Finger kurz dran hälst und gut ist. Also manche Leute machen sich Gedanken


----------



## simpel1970 (22. September 2010)

Wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, sind auch solche antistatischen Handschuhe nicht schlecht: Antistatik-Handschuhe PC-Montage


----------



## Per4mance (22. September 2010)

mit bolligen handschuhen im rechner rumfummeln wird bestimmt nen spass 


und die heizung is immer lackiert, aber die bekommt ja ihr wasser irgendwo her und die rohre sind in der regel nicht lackiert.


und wie schon gesagt nicht zu viel plastikklamotten anziehen. zb so wollpullis oder nen trainigsanzug.


----------



## mixxed_up (22. September 2010)

Ich finde ein Erdungsband echt unsinnig. Einmal die Türklinke oder Heizung anfassen und gut ist.


----------



## ile (22. September 2010)

bel_gen_14 schrieb:


> Hi PCGHX Community,
> ich hab mal ne Frage, nämlich lohnt sich ein Erdungband und wenn ja, wo soll ich es anschliessen, da alle Heizungen bei uns lackiert sind und meine Eltern das bestimmt nicht toll finden, wenn ich die Heizungen ankratze.
> 
> Euer bel_gen_14



Ich hab mir eins gekauf und kann es auch in die Steckdose stecken. Wenn ich dann noch ein Verlängerungskabel benutze, kann ich überall damit arbeiten.

ESD EBP-S Handgelenkbänder, Ableitkabel, Anschlusspunkte, Erdungsleisten - reichelt elektronik - Der Techniksortimenter - OnlineShop für Elektronik, Netbooks, PC-Komponenten, Kabel, Bauteile, Software & Bücher - ISO 9001:2000 Zertifiziert


----------



## NCphalon (22. September 2010)

Die Heizungsrohre sin meistens unlackiert.

Aber ich benutz auch keins, in dem Kurs in dem ich meinen ersten Rechner zusammengebaut hab ham wir uns mit den Dingern am gehäuse geerdet, die par Jahre danach hab ich Zuhause immer den Heizkörper angepackt aber irgendwann hab ich aufgehört mich zu erden.


----------



## Nixtreme (22. September 2010)

Erde mich lediglich an meiner (lackierten) Gasheizung. Trotzdem gab es nie probleme


----------



## dot (22. September 2010)

Pat82rick schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie gehört das jemand beim Erden an der Heizung den Lack zerkratzt hat!!!! Es reicht doch wenn du deine Finger kurz dran hälst und gut ist. Also manche Leute machen sich Gedanken



Er muesste den Lack abkratzen, damit er sich ueberhaupt an der Heizung erden koennte. Die Lackierung ist jawohl nicht leitend!

@ Topic
Bleibt ja fast nur der PE-Kontakt an einer Steckdose uebrig. Ist natuerlich nicht ganz unegfaehrlich falls man woanders dran kommt...


----------



## Olstyle (22. September 2010)

Die Woche die ich bis jetzt beim Elektronik Prototyping gearbeitet habe hab ich zwar an jedem Arbeitsplatz solche schönen ESD-Bändchen samt Leitung zum PE gesehen aber niemanden der sie trägt...

Den PE einzeln aus der Steckdose zu führen ist ja eigentlich nicht das Problem:
Im Baumarkt einen Schukostecker besorgen und nur am Schutzleiteranschluss eine Leitung anbringen.


----------



## dot (22. September 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Woche die ich bis jetzt beim Elektronik Prototyping gearbeitet habe hab ich zwar an jedem Arbeitsplatz solche schönen ESD-Bändchen samt Leitung zum PE gesehen aber niemanden der sie trägt...



Ist halt die Frage wie man es auch in einer Firma "lebt". Bei uns gibt es spezielle ESD-Bereiche die einen spezielle ESD-Fussboden aufweisen und nur mit ESD-Schuhen und ESD-Shirt/Kittel betreten werden duerfen. In einer Elektronikfertigung wo "Masse" durchgeht ist das imo auch unabdingbar. Andernfalls koennen durch ESD-Entladungen Bauteile beschaedigt/vorgeschaedigt werden. Im besten Fall funktionieren sie dann gar nicht erst oder aeuszern sich erst spaeter in einem sporadischen Fehler 



> Den PE einzeln aus der Steckdose zu führen ist ja eigentlich nicht das Problem:
> Im Baumarkt einen Schukostecker besorgen und nur am Schutzleiteranschluss eine Leitung anbringen.



Hatte ich mir ebend auch schon ueberlegt. Setzt halt voraus das man weis was man tut (Stichwort falsche Leitung   ).


----------



## Olstyle (22. September 2010)

dot schrieb:


> Ist halt die Frage wie man es auch in einer Firma "lebt". Bei uns gibt es spezielle ESD-Bereiche die einen spezielle ESD-Fussboden aufweisen und nur mit ESD-Schuhen und ESD-Shirt/Kittel betreten werden duerfen. In einer Elektronikfertigung wo "Masse" durchgeht ist das imo auch unabdingbar. Andernfalls koennen durch ESD-Entladungen Bauteile beschaedigt/vorgeschaedigt werden. Im besten Fall funktionieren sie dann gar nicht erst oder aeuszern sich erst spaeter in einem sporadischen Fehler


Elektronik Fertigung ist wieder ein ganz anderes Thema, da sind Kittel, Schuhe und automatische Durchgangskontrollen die einen nur mit letzterem passieren lassen Pflicht.

Nur eben da wo gebastelt wird sind geerdete Menschen eine sehr seltene Spezies.

ESD ist im Volumen halt eine weitere Fehlerquelle deren Vermeidung schlicht eine Qualitätsfrage ist, bei Einzelteilen ist der Anteil an Ausfällen durch sowas aber eher nicht relevant.


----------



## Gast12307 (22. September 2010)

Danke für die ganzen Antworten und besonderes Dankeschön an die 3, die mir sogar noch Angebote    
rausgesucht haben, ich denke ich werde das "Kommplettset"-Erdungsband nehmen, da ich da ohne mich anzumelden den Preis kenne und die Handschuhe mir nicht 100 Prozent passen werden und daher bestimmt ein bisschen klobrig sein werden und ich noch wachse und die Handschuhe dann bald wegwerfen müsste.
Ich geb mal allen ne Runde Schokokekse (die Kekse der dunkelen Seite) aus und für die 3, die mir die Angebote verlinkt haben 2 Runden Schokokekse 
Noch mal nen großes Lob an alle und gute Nacht.

euer bel_gen_14


----------



## Clonemaster (22. September 2010)

Also was "reicht" muss man immer selber mit sich ausmachen - sicher ist sicher, ohne erdungsband
besteht immer eine Gefahr, ich hab bereits ein Mainboard zerstört, hab es nichtmal bemerkt - 
erst als der PC nicht mehr ging. Zum Glück war es ein relativ altes Board.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (23. September 2010)

Es reicht auch wenn du dich nackt ausziehst und einmal ums haus läufst bevor du moddest um die statische aufladung loszuwerden, wenn du lange haare hast müssen die halt auch noch ab, damit sie sich nicht aufladen können


----------



## Pat82rick (23. September 2010)

Bei mir gab es da noch nie Probleme. Alternativ nehme ich immer während des Arbeitens am PC die Gehäusewand zum Erden!


----------



## midnight (23. September 2010)

dot schrieb:


> Bleibt ja fast nur der PE-Kontakt an einer Steckdose uebrig. Ist natuerlich nicht ganz unegfaehrlich falls man woanders dran kommt...



Naja aber an einer herkömmlichen Steckdose ist direkt nichts außer PE erreichbar. Da müsstest du schon einen Draht in die Dose hineinstecken oder so, das wäre dann aber auch schon selten dämlich.


----------



## rebel4life (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich sags mal so - die meisten ICs sind rein vom Layout bereits so ausgelegt, dass sie möglichst viel abkönnen. 

Wenn man bedenkt, dass allein schon durch das entnehmen des ICs aus der Verpackung bereits Spannungen von 20kV enstehen können, dann merkt man schnell, dass da schon Schutzfunktionen eingebaut sind. 

Beim Privatgebrauch brauchst du in der Regel keins, industriell wird es dann wieder interessant, denn dort kann man einiges durch ESD Arbeitsplätze an defekten Bauteilen einsparen, aber hier haben wir auch täglich tausende Bauteile die die Fertigung durchlaufen und zudem kostet ein kompletter ESD Arbeitsplatz mehrere Tausend Euro. Denn mit dem Armband ist es nicht getan. Da kommt ESD am Lötkolben, an der Kleidung, beim Stuhl, bei den Schuhen, bei der Arbeitsplatte usw. dazu. 

PS: Finger weg von der Steckdose. Im Fehlerfall kann der Schutzleiter kurzfristig eine gefährliche Spannung führen, wenn es ne lange Leitung die falsch dimensioniert ist sogar auch länger.


----------



## Benihipe (3. November 2010)

Nein Heizung tuts auch ^^


----------



## bleifuß90 (3. November 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt, dass allein schon durch das entnehmen des ICs aus der Verpackung bereits Spannungen von 20kV enstehen können, dann merkt man schnell, dass da schon Schutzfunktionen eingebaut sind.





ESD-Gefährdete Bauteile sind deswegen auch nur in ESD gerechten Verpackungen zu lagern, damit eben diese Spannungen nicht auftreten.

Reine CMOS Technik ist hier besonders anfällig, wie sie zu den Anfängen der Technik im Umlauf wahren. Hier hat das bloße anfassen des Bausteins schon zu seiner Zerstörung geführt. Heutige Bausteine sind größtenteils durch umfangreiche Schutzmaßnahmen dagegen abgesichert.




> PS: Finger weg von der Steckdose. Im Fehlerfall kann der Schutzleiter  kurzfristig eine gefährliche Spannung führen, wenn es ne lange Leitung  die falsch dimensioniert ist sogar auch länger.


Deswegen kommt auch an JEDES Ende ein Widerstand von mindestens einem MegaOhm. Wenn dann ein Fehlerstrom anliegen sollte wird er nur stark abgeschwächt "weitergeleitet".

Wenn schon ESD, dann aber wenigstens einigermaßen richtig.^^ Ein ESD Band hilft dir nichts wenn der PC auf dem Teppichboden liegt und die Hardware dann ebenfalls dort abgelegt wird. Bei Reichtel gibt es auch ESD Arbeitsmatten. Diese hat zwei Druckknöpfe. Einer fürs direkte Erden der andere um sich mit dem Erdungsband dran zu hängen.


----------



## p00nage (3. November 2010)

Benihipe schrieb:


> Nein Heizung tuts auch ^^



was bringt des nen alten thread wieder herzuholen? da war vor 1! Monat die letzte antwort


----------

